
As developers, we should stop creating robotic error messages in software - ldorido
https://norobo.org
======
johncoltrane
In my previous life as an ActionScripter, I also had to work with Silverlight
one time a year or so and, every time, I had to update the SDK (.NET & Co.) to
the latest version. During one of those updates, the installer greeted me with
the craziest, least informative, and least actionable error message I've ever
seen:
[https://78.media.tumblr.com/wRSf1eblFaaf9zptcf60kcLv_500.gif](https://78.media.tumblr.com/wRSf1eblFaaf9zptcf60kcLv_500.gif)

~~~
informatimago
You are crazy. It could be a tad more precise, but that would be less
informative, by listing the exact missing conditions. But as it is, it is
giving you all the prerequisites, and you can checkmand install all the
software required. There’s no error message more informative and actionable!

~~~
ldorido
It would have been better if the installer did a check on all these items and
would have reported the EXACT issue. In this case the responsibility is being
offloaded to the user. But I do agree this message is not the most horrible
thing I've ever seen.

